# Abschirmung



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Hallo Leser.

Wir haben immer wieder Diskussionen über die richtige Abschirmung von Antrieben mit FU. Klar.. Im Schaltschrank ne Schirmschiene, am Antrieb ne Schirmverschraubung. Aber wir haben zwischendrin einen Reparaturschalter mit Plastikgehäuse. Was mache ich da mit dem Schirm ?
Was ist mit Brems- und PTC-Kabel. Müssen die auch abgeschirmt werden. 
Was bringen mir Netzfilter und Motordrosseln ?
Fragen über Fragen. Hoffentlich hat einer ein paar Antworten.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2003)

Ich habe jahrelang in der Getränkeindustrie zur Inbetriebnahme gearbeitet. Wir haben den Schirm in Reparaturschaltern immer zum Motor "durchgeschliffen", also zusammengeklemmt. Im Motorklemmbrett wurde dann der Schirm entweder auf die Erdungsklemme gelegt, oder noch einfacher, mit speziellen Metallverschraubungen in die Verschraubung geklemmt. Den PTC brauchst Du normalerweise nicht bei Motoren mit FU, da diese über die eingebaute Elektronik und korrekt eingegebenen Parametern eine Überlast sehr früh und sicher erkennen und abschalten. Aber wenn gewünscht muß dieses Kabel nicht geschirmt werden, genausowenig wie eine Bremsenansteuerung.


----------



## Zottel (15 August 2003)

Na ja, die Schalttransistoren werden immer schneller, damit die Schaltflanken immer steiler. Daher senden heutige FUs mehr Anteile auf höheren Störfrequnzen aus. Zudem steckt auch in der Umgebung immer mehr Elektronik, die gestört werden kann.
Für die Leistung empfehlen die meisten Hersteller den Schirm *vollflächig[*auf einen Metallfläche zu klemmen und nicht verdrillt in eine Erdklemme zu führen. Das verdrillte Stück ist bei etlichen MHz schon eine Drossel....
Beim Bremswidestand sehe ich kein Problem, da er DC führen sollte.
Anders der PTC. Er liegt in der Wicklung des Motors für guten Wärmekontakt. Das bedeutet aber auch guten Kontakt für kapazitive Einstreungen, die die Leitung dann als Antenne abstrahlt. Ich würde den PTC einseitig (Motor) erden. Nicht beidseitig, da dann der Störstrom, der sonst auf dem Schirm der Leistung fließt auch den Weg über den Schirm der PTC-Leitung nehmen kann. Die Differenz der Schirmströme würde über die resultierende Loop-Antenne abgestrahlt.


----------



## Markus (16 August 2003)

wenn nach dem fu netzfilter zum einsatz kommen sollten unbedingt die jeweiligen herstellerangaben beachtet werden!
in der regel ist dann eine schirmung der motorleitung nicht mehr noetig bzw. ohne spezielle zusatzbeschaltung zwischen fu und filter sogar gefaehrlich!
aber wie gesagt am besten die jeweiligen herstellerangaben beachten.

es empfiehlt sich sowieso immer einen blick in die handbuecher zu werfen, das ersparte einem viel aerger...


----------



## alinamike (29 Dezember 2014)

Was bedeutet MCC (Motor Control Center) wenn dies bei einem Schaltschrankbau gefortdert wird ?
woran muß mann sich halten?


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2014)

alinamike schrieb:


> Was bedeutet MCC (Motor Control Center) wenn dies bei einem Schaltschrankbau gefortdert wird ?
> woran muß mann sich halten?



Also im Regelfall versteht man darunter die sog. Einschubtechnik:
(erstes Google Ergebnis): http://www.kautz-trier.com/de/c_produkte_7_mcc_einschubtechnik.php

Für jedwede Details wirst du wohl oder übel denjenigen Fragen müssen der das fordert, weil es da verschiedenste Varianten gibt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

